# Conway Arkansas has D&D



## motherofjade (Sep 10, 2006)

Monday,Tuesday,Thursday 6pm till 11pm D&D 3.5 and Saturday 12 Noon to 12 Midnight. Wizards Castle Conway, AR. http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/wizardscastle


----------

